
We Will Not Discuss APIs Without a Postman Collection - appkate
http://apievangelist.com/2019/12/02/we-will-not-discuss-apis-without-a-postman-collection/
======
diehunde
I used to be pretty skeptic about postman before. Now in my latest project is
the common ground everyone uses to test the APIs. It has pretty good features,
like pre-request scripts for authorization and also environment management. So
far we have only used the free version but thinking of switching to paid
version to have a teams account.

